# Piedra log???



## PARKER (Apr 21, 2004)

As of the 15th, there was no significant wood on the run from the campground down. It has come back up since then tho so things could be moving around.


----------



## doloresdan (Dec 17, 2003)

*Still good*

As of 6/26 it was all good below the bridge. It looked like there may be a log in the left channel below mudslide 2/lucifers/whatever, but the flow is pushing you toward river right anyway.


----------

